# New Parts Tuned???



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is no emission testing where I live but if I am not mistaken as long as you have no check engine light you should be good to go. Any gains you get in power probably are not worth getting caught driving without a cat, heard its a pretty hefty fine.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes ur right but to be honest i been driving for 19 years and 11 of the 20 cars i owned did not have any cats and for as many times as i been pulled over for loud exhaust, tint, lights, red light and racing around not one cop check my cats. But now that i have said that i will get pulled over the first day i put the pipe on! i have taken my wifes oddessy in and they just plug in and check to see if the ses is on. They don't even open the hood..o and they check the gas cap! i was an emissions inspector in PA Berks county. we were to check for cats, pcv, gas cap, egr and do an IM check and gas cap test on every car 1996 and newer. I got a .2 and it costthe customer $89. what a rip. I could not even saftey inspect the car till it past the emissions test. It was the law! I had to pay $200 and take a test every 2 years to keep my license. FOr the saftey inspection..$30 and 1 test for ever. Whats more important...brakes to stop your car or a missing EGR??
But down here is good old calvert county maryland they do things ass backwards. we don't do the emissions test here just the saftey inspection. they have special building you have to go to. Just don't know the rule...they seem to be a secret!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a post I made on the exhaust thread a couple underneath this. Whether you consider this or take it with a grain of salt, just wanted to share my opinion. You may have been driving 11 catless cars for 19 years, but consider yourself lucky. They are cracking down on this with the becoming even stricter emission and air pollution standards of the government.

"I agree with that. The thing I'm concerned about is the down and mid pipes(I want to put those on, but I'm actually scared to lol). 

Depending on your state, though I thought it was a federal law, that removing catalytic converters is not considered 'street legal'. If a 'car smart' cop is behind you and smells the hydrocarbons not being burned off like they should, he can pull you over and have your car investigated(just informing, believe me, I'm all for this stuff). I've seen it happen a couple times, and not only were the cars impounded immediately, they were accompanied by a hefty fine. I've always used high flow metal spun cats in place of a typically cat, because it really has the same effect as straight pipes, but it's legal to have.

As for warranties, cat-backs will never void warranties, because you're only increasing post-cat airflow and removing the sound deadening components off the system, no big deal. Going catless on the down and midpipe though, unfortunately, could and probably will cause problems in the long run. Not sure how many know this, but the fuel trims on these cars are adjusted by BOTH oxygen sensors, not just the upstream sensor like many are familiar with.

Not trying to rain on anyones parade, of course, but just be cautious with the zzp pipes. I'm all for modifications, I have many done, but exhaust down and midpipes aren't something you can just swap out in a matter of a few minutes like the tune or intake if something horrible goes wrong

God forbid this happens to anyone on here, losing warranty becuase of going catless, but it's something to definitely think about."


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is also no safety inspection of cars in Wisconsin either, lots of rolling death traps going down the road. Only a few county's along lake Michigan require emissions testing, though I heard they were considering stopping doing that too. 

I think some sort of safety inspection every year or so is not a bad thing & really can't believe they don't do it here. I'm sure some of my old rides would have failed miserably. Bought one car for $50 that had been T-boned, both passenger doors were pushed in 1ft or more. Drove that without any repairs for a couple years. See lots of cars with heavy damage still driving.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> This is a post I made on the exhaust thread a couple underneath this. Whether you consider this or take it with a grain of salt, just wanted to share my opinion. You may have been driving 11 catless cars for 19 years, but consider yourself lucky. They are cracking down on this with the becoming even stricter emission and air pollution standards of the government.
> 
> "I agree with that. The thing I'm concerned about is the down and mid pipes(I want to put those on, but I'm actually scared to lol).
> 
> ...



I agree 100% when i drove tham cars with out cats it was a long time ago when these new laws were getting started. So ur right i was lucky. In MD you are right. they could pull you over for smelling something (maybe) but they are not aloud to tuch ur car. But they will issue a repair order and than you have 10 days to get it inspected by ME at my shop. Thats where the laws fails there are so many shops that just say " its there" and sign off on it. THE END. In some states like NY Yes they will take ur car if your car fails the law.
As for the post o2 adjusting the fuel trim...i would like to know more about that. The clean air act States that a "post O2 sensor will be used ONLY to Monitor Cat Efficiency" and P0420 and P0430 for Bank 1 and bank 2 will be the DTC's set if there is a problem. Also the catalyst in the converter would mess with the o2 if used to adjust fuel trim. After the exhaust goes thru the cat it is a whole different gas that is not used as an input for fuel trim adjustment. in some cases the rear o2 is used to get best fuel economy, lowest emissions, and good power although i have read that in certain rare situations the after cat o2 plays a role in the engines performance or lack of performance. But i have no idea if the cruze is set up that way. Maybe Vince could tell us or another tunner

On the other hand i don't 100% understand the cruze set up. Looks like there are 2 cats but only the front one is monitored??


My thing is i know enough to get in trouble but not enough to get out of it!!
getting in trouble would be installing the o2 housing...getting out would be passing emissions with it still on! haha
what i have learned is you can tune out many things in order to pass. so that is wahat my question is! Can Vince tune the cat out so i have no SES on and pass emissions?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a code I was getting for a little bit. Description follows.


*DTC P2096: *Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Low Limit
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/#N65612


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> This is a code I was getting for a little bit. Description follows.
> 
> 
> *DTC P2096: *Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Low Limit



yep its a GM code. So GM is using that o2 for something. All dtc's that start P0??? are Federal Emissions Codes! All DTC's that are P1??? or P2???. Are manufacturer codes only


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Here. A quick reference chart.
[h=4]OBD-II Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC) has four basic code categories:
P - Powertrain
C - Chassis
B - Body
U - Network/Communication

A breakdown of these categories:

P0100-P0299 - Fuel and Air Metering, Injector Circuit
P0300-P0399 - Ignition System or Misfire
P0400-P0499 - Auxiliary Emissions Controls
P0500-P0599 - Speed Controls and Idle Control System
P0600-P0699 - Computer Output Circuit
P0700-P0899 - Transmission
P1000+ - Codes Specific to Manufacturer
B0000-B2999 - Body
C0000-C0999 - Chassis
U0000-U0999 - Network Codes[/h]


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

*U0000-U0999 - Network Codes*

I HATE network codes


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The worst indeed, but you catch onto diagnosing those codes and it turns out to be not all too bad. Just check power, ground, and serial data lines. All check out? You got yourself a module replacement then


----------

